# wasps hanging on my south side



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Every fall its like clock work. The wasps start hanging out on the south side of my house which happens to be where my deck is. They kinda fly around and hang out up under the eves. I'm wondering if there is a deterrent to help keep them away so they don't build a nest. They try to start one every fall and I always knock it down at night when the sun sets and temps cool down. I catch it pretty early so its always small, no bigger than a ping pong ball. They seem pretty "relaxed", I will spray them with wasp spray and they scatter and come back. I spray them with the garden hose and the scatter and come back. I kill a few of them every day and they just keep coming back. They're not on any other side of the house. Do I need to consult a professional or are there DIY things I can do to manage them?

thoughts? suggestions?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

If you know where they hangout, you can spray with a good residual insecticide and any wasp that ventures into that area won't live long enough to build a nest. Examples are bifen it or cyzmic cs. If you spray the effects will last for 30-60 days, especially in a protected area like an eve. They are also useful for mosquito and general insect control like around your foundation, doors and windows to keep pests from entering. If you are up for DIY, it is a great investment of $40 or so.

A good thread that focuses heavily on these products:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=6476


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

ahh I didn't know you can use bifen. I already spray bifen at the ground level to control ants around the perimeter. I'll spray above too and see if it helps.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Bean4Me said:


> ahh I didn't know you can use bifen. I already spray bifen at the ground level to control ants around the perimeter. I'll spray above too and see if it helps.


Bifen controls a lot of insects. Wasps are definitely on the label, I think there is even a section devoted to them.


----------

